# dave sigsworth



## dave sigsworth (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all my names dave, I am a newbee just signed on and would like to say a big hello to you all.


----------



## boss kitty (Dec 19, 2008)

*hello*

Hi Dave,

I'm new too! Thought I'd say hello and that you're not alone, seems like so many people are getting diagnosed now.. I was told two weeks ago that I had it, but they're not sure what type yet. I'm on Gliclazide pills and insulin shots, and a healthy new diet of course! Today was my first injection all by my self, but I did it and actually it was okay, no big deal. 

I can't help reading all the articles about stem cell research. I really believe they'll find a cure soon, although my doctor doesn't want me to think that for obvious reasons, I do really believe it.  

So keep going and keep your chin up! I don't think it'll be long to go now.

Mind you, I don't think I'd go back to my old diet, I already feel so much better. What do you think?

Let me know how you are,

best,
Kitty.


----------



## kojack (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Dave and welcome


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Plenty of very knowledgeable folks around here.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome !


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

Erm...this thread is 7 years old guys!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh damn me! - 7 years on - and they still haven't announced that Cure!  ROFLMAO !


----------



## Amigo (Jan 26, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Oh damn me! - 7 years on - and they still haven't announced that Cure!  ROFLMAO !



By sheer coincidence it was announced again today Jenny...the cure that is! 

http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/25/new-stem-cell-treatment-could-cure-type-1-diabetes/


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2016)

dave sigsworth said:


> Hi all my names dave, I am a newbee just signed on and would like to say a big hello to you all.


Hi dave and any other newbies i missed. Welcome. Carol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Oh!


Now see what you've started Lynn!  Easily done, don't worry  I wonder how Dave is doing these days? Last visited in January, 2009!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 27, 2016)

I have no idea where it came from Northie - I always use the New Posts clicky thingie so it must be a rogue event from somewhere


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> I have no idea where it came from Northie - I always use the New Posts clicky thingie so it must be a rogue
> 
> 
> Ooops-never mind.


----------

